# Isla Mujeres short Video



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Mike Mangum rode along with us for a few days in Jan and got some pretty good footage. He is putting together a longer peice but posted this to tease us. I think its pretty cool, check it out

http://vimeo.com/19011930


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

great video!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Man that is AWSOME ... great footage. Can't wait to see the final product. 

Thanks for the "teaser" ....


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That is bad ass. Can't wait for the full video


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

so freakin sick. full video is gonna be crazy


----------

